# Twisted walking stick



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Made this walking stick from a longleaf pine sapling that had a vine wrapped around it I took it to the sawmill me and my son work at and took a propane torch and done the burning.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice find and nice work !

LAter, bill


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I love those kind of finds! Nice looking finish!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very good looking piece!


----------

